

We are looking for Puerto Rico's startups - flexterra
http://hectorramos.com/startups-of-puerto-rico/

======
LUTOPiA
I'm Puerto Rican and me and my family moved to Las Vegas when i was 16. I'm 35
now and i am trying to start up an online game company, www.LUTOPiA.Co, and i
would like to move back to the island with a secure income from my games. I
haven't been able to release a game yet and i've been in development for 2
years. Do you know anyone in PR that would like to invest in online games?

~~~
jramphis
The Angel/VC world in Puerto Rico for software technology is virtually non-
existent (we're in the process of building it!). You are way closer to where
the action is! Why not take a trip to SV once you are closer to knowing
exactly what you need or reach out to the community through Angel.co or the
like? Looking forward to seeing how your startup turns out - feel free to let
me know if there is anyway I can help.

